# Been wondering about apps?



## danieljer (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm a newcommer to this forum, and located in Denmark, so bear in mind if the gramma is off









I was wondering if theres any usefull apps, that could improve, guide, help etc. on aeropress? as far as i know theres alot of hype on the app called Aeropress Timer: guidance, recipes, timer etc (but its only on appstore, #iphoneusers) so android users are left out, sadly.

If theres a topic / thread about this, please provide links.

Cheers

Daniel


----------

